# Rainy day exercise?



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

What do you guys do to keep your sharks active on rainy days? When it's pouring out we don't get to go on our hikes or have playtime outside. I try to play with my pup inside but she still turns into a bored tyrant with all the pent up energy. I feel bad because she doesn't get to go outside and have fun. I also feel bad for me and my furniture. Any tips?


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Actually, I put on a raincoat and go out because I go crazy if I don't get out myself, but, I'm planning on training canine freestyle (dog dancing) moves to my future sweetie.
Some fun things to do in tight spaces--leg weaves, spins, heel on both sides doing super tight fast turns.
clicker training makes it a game for both and it's never to early to start fun.
Also, tug is fun. throwing balls, they can handle tight spaces. I used to play indoors with adult gsd's, my house is tiny.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't mind crappy weather, often times you have hiking trails all to yourself. If we are staying inside we might play fetch, hide and seek, or train something new.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ha! I think we were caught in the same rainstorm. In addition to what others have said, I use a kong and a treat dispensing toy to expel some of that extra energy. Pinterest has some good ideas for DIY toys that require problem solving on the dog's part.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear is not graceful and I have a small apartment with glass tables, so I do obedience training, wrestle and play tug. I also freeze a kong earlier in the day so I can give it to him when I've had enough to keep him entertained. Its usually not enough for him, but hes got a good off switch and I make up for it in the morning.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure how big your place is, but I play hide and seek with my 2. I make them sit and wait in one room then I got hide some where, usually a closet. They really enjoy this. I also hide treats around the house. I then follow them when they are "finding it" and teach them to sit and wait once they find the treat then I give it to them. 

Then we generally just do some tricks, sit pretty, roll over, down, head down, leave its, etc. I also put a treat in one hand and then get them to pick the hand it is in using their noses (basically the "touch" command).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My kids play hide n seek with max. Learn a new trick or practice an old one. Take a trip to the pet store or visit a Home Depot. Good day to trim nails, clean ears etc.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSDs are weather proof so you both go outside. I am in the NW and don't want to spend 9 months inside with a GSD or any dog.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

We pull out the flirt pole (a bit shorter than outside flirt pole) and play with Leo. We have also gotten back into _shaping_, which we have been lacking for a couple months :-(

For some reason, he has a hard time with hide and seek--if he gets a new bone or toy, he "hides" it in the corner of the sofa, recliner, under a cushion (and leave said cushion vertical)---bizarre pup


----------



## Neolunakitty (Jun 3, 2015)

I usually get stuck still taking my pup for 1 or 2 walks in the rain anyway.  He seriously needs and on/off switch! Haha, but other than that I freeze treats in a Kong, put a meal in a treat ball, up the training and game playing, have extra long grooming sessions, etc. He still acts like a crazier dog than normal since he can't go outside to play with me aside from the walks, but it takes the edge off.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Agree 10x's with busting out the raincoat! Grab a hot coffee and trek out in the woods...nice and peaceful


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Go outside anyhow. I never thought twice about going out in the rain with the dog. I have always sent my human kids out in the rain and they love it, why not the dog? We've had so much rain here this fall! For us the biggest problem is dealing with all the mud/dirt/etc that is brought into the house. I think it is probably much warmer here, in SC. 60's and rainy today, the cold is a bigger deterrent than rain for me.
Indoor things we do in our tiny house - tug, fetch, command training, (fewer distractions inside anyhow)


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Indoor games/activities:


Puzzle toy
Fetch (ball, toy, whatever she brings when I say, "Go get a toy")
Catch
Tug
Fetch-soccer - game with 2-3 squeaky balls; dog carries one ball and dribbles the other(s) in an attempt to keep all balls in play away from the human
Keep away (can be played with one or both humans and any stuffed toy or tug toy)
"Go find" with hidden treats or directives to bring a certain toy
Training, including off leash heeling with turns, down-stays in the middle, and stand-stays in the middle
Bone
Stuffed frozen bone


----------

